# Gears of War 3 announced



## cybershot (Apr 14, 2010)

Should be playable this time next year:


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 14, 2010)

Never played one or two...these games good?


----------



## The Groke (Apr 14, 2010)

*yawn*

Alongside Halo, one of the most overrated franchises of this generation of consoles.

Utterly average gameplay presented in a po-faced, joyless fashion, utterly bereft of the sense of irony the laughably macho characters deserve.

Tosh.


----------



## tommers (Apr 14, 2010)

gears of meh.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Apr 14, 2010)

I played GOW 1 on the pc which I picked up for 4 quid and all in all was satisfied with the purchase  If I had paid 30 for it I would probably feel differently. Shame they don't give a shit about pc gamers.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 14, 2010)

GOW 2. Great graphics, but that's about it.


----------



## sim667 (Apr 15, 2010)

gow2 was the first game i really got into mp on when i got an xbox, although matchmaking and lag in it were shite.

ill probably give it a look.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Apr 15, 2010)

cybershot said:


> *Should be playable this time next year:*




Yep,fuck that stunning news !
I had an email about it today.
Launch date dissolved any interest.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 15, 2010)

The Groke said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Alongside Halo, one of the most overrated franchises of this generation of consoles.
> 
> ...



Halo is fucking awesome!


----------



## The Groke (Apr 15, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Halo is fucking awesome!




The single player game is rubbish.

...Ok - not _rubbish_, it is perfectly "competant" but utterly pedestrian and unremarkable.

As for the online multiplayer; if I hadn't have previously been a PC gamer for many years before it's release, I could perhaps have seen myself liking it more as a console owner previously bereft of that kind of experience.

As it was, it just paled into insignificance against all the PC FPS games I was playing and had played up to that point.

None of the other games in the release did anything to convince me otherwise!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 15, 2010)

The Groke said:


> The single player game is rubbish.
> 
> ...Ok - not _rubbish_, it is perfectly "competant" but utterly pedestrian and unremarkable.
> 
> ...



Nah, the single player on Heroic is amazing...a million ways to win thrilling battles against well designed enemies in a captivating universe.

Can only think of Half Life on the PC being in the same league...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Apr 15, 2010)

The Groke said:


> *yawn*
> 
> Alongside Halo, one of the most overrated franchises of this generation of consoles.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 23, 2011)

Played an hour of GOW1 and didn't like it, watched a mate play GOW2 and it looked crap.

Played GOW3 last night and it was fucking great! This looks and plays fantastically, *I'm completely converted*. And as for the post above saying it is joyless, well there were lots and lots of funny quips and jokes in it. Playing it co-op was a helluva lot of fun!!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 26, 2011)

I got it too an have been really enjoying it, but just haven't had much of achance to play


----------



## Sunray (Sep 28, 2011)

It got 9.5 on Gamespot which is really high praise indeed.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 29, 2011)

Played story mode with 2 mates last night for about 3 or 4 hours.

Fucking awesome, relentlessly awesome!


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 1, 2011)

Surprised this has not got a bigger thread, it's been attempiong to rob me of a sunny weekend for 2 days now


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah, it's an absolutely awesome game!

I'm really enjoying the story mode. It's like a blockbuster movie, all explosions and dramatic music, and funny quips. I'm nearing the end of Act III, so probably about half way through. Once I've finished I can't wait to play it again to get all the easter eggs, collectables, and to play co-op.

My multiplayer skills are increasing too. I've never played Gears multiplayer so I was getting murdered with a 0.1 KD ratio when I first started, but that's slowly going up and is at 0.5 now. I've had one game of Beast mode which was fun, and I haven't even had the time to try Horde mode (_maybe an Urban 75 Horde session sometime?_). This game is going to last a long time!


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 2, 2011)

Mustt admit a game that uses mad world during the story mode is a win in my book


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 2, 2011)

Ax^ said:


> Mustt admit a game that uses mad world during the story mode is a win in my book


One of the multiplayer maps uses it briefly and it's cool. Remember it was used for the trailer for the original Gears, still looks good:


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> One of the multiplayer maps uses it briefly and it's cool. Remember it was used for the trailer for the original Gears, still looks good:




I discovered that the other day just as I was running into battle ready to murk whatever stood in my way, it was perfect.

If anyone wants to add me up for a gears sesh I'm simbolini on xbox live


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 2, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I discovered that the other day just as I was running into battle ready to murk whatever stood in my way, it was perfect.
> 
> If anyone wants to add me up for a gears sesh I'm simbolini on xbox live


Just sent you a friend request (Chris). Should sort a game of Horde out


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2011)

mwgdrwg said:


> Just sent you a friend request (Chris). Should sort a game of Horde out



Cool, I'll keep an eye out for it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2011)

Reached the point last night where Mad World was in the story mode :'(

But, one of the best and scariest sound-design elements of any game just happened...the amazingly fun-to-shoot 



Spoiler



human lambent!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 3, 2011)

Horde mode is excellent. Amazed they managed to make it even better than it was in GoW2

Haven't got the game myself yet but seeing it at a mates means I need to get it soon, especially as it has 3D support and I have a 3D TV. Would be rude not too.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 8, 2011)

http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/view/zero-punctuation/4763-Gears-of-War-3


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 8, 2011)

i saw this thread and i wanted to post that.

he is back on his game  recently


----------



## tommers (Oct 8, 2011)

That sums up all of my prejudices about GoW.


----------

